# The President-elect is a Zune user



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Barack Obama was spotted working out with his Zune this week.

For Zune lovers like me, this just might be our 'Oprah' moment. 

I posted it here: http://www.zunerama.com

Champion of the underdog,

Harv


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Go Harvey!

I have 2 iPods, but competition is a good thing!

Betsy


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Harvey said:


> Barack Obama was spotted working out with his Zune this week.
> 
> For Zune lovers like me, this just might be our 'Oprah' moment.
> 
> ...


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Sorry Harvey...iPod user here but I'll glory in your "Oprah" moment *


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The man needs a Kindle too. . . .he reads A Lot!  (But I expect Oprah has that in hand. . . .)

Ann


----------



## Lynn (Nov 4, 2008)

Harvey- I love my 80GB Zune. Of course I bought it just before the red one came out   I don't use it for any videos just music, but like the new games. I like the 10  free downloads a month too that now come with the Zune Pass

Lynn


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2008)

Wow! I see Obama wears _shoes_! _*I*_ wear shoes too!

*warm smug fuzzies*

Just kidding, Harvey. Revel in your moment.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I am an avid Zune user and so is my brother. My parents each have an ipod and I upload all their music for them (which I don't like doing). I find that its easier to use my zune than using an ipod


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I don't have an iPod or a Zune... I have a Creative Zen vPlus and it only has 2 gig, but I love it and it is super easy to use. I have all my favorites on it now and still plenty of room for more. Don't see that I need anything else. If I ever did decide to upgrade, it would probably the Zune over the iPod.


----------



## Poi Girl (Dec 3, 2008)

Yay for Zune! My husband and I love our Zunes. For Christmas, I got the Kindle and he got the 120gb Gears of War themed Zune.  We're too spoiled to actually wait for Christmas.  I have the 80gb and I love the Zune marketplace, $14.99 a month for unlimited Zune downloads. And now they have games, so I can listen to music and play poker, when I'm not reading on the Kindle. LOL.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Sorry, Harvey:

From the Chicago Tribune:
"An Obama spokeswoman confirmed he typically uses an iPod and said she didn't know where the Zune came from."

http://featuresblogs.chicagotribune.com/eric2_0/2008/12/obama-uses-zune.html#more


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Poi Girl said:


> Yay for Zune! My husband and I love our Zunes. For Christmas, I got the Kindle and he got the 120gb Gears of War themed Zune.


They had a Gears of War limited edition Zune Wow I should tell my bro. He has the Halo 3 limited edition, but his zune hasn't worked the same since he dropped it into the dorm toilet last year. Disgusting I know. He carryed his zune across the zune across campus to my dorm in a towel and placed it into my bare hands before telling me he dropped it into the toliet...and no he didn't bother to wipe it off with clorox wipes before hand. Of course I don't think my immediate dropping of his zune's condition.

I also didn't know they have games for the zune too. Do they have solitaire or spider solitaire?


----------



## Poi Girl (Dec 3, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Sorry, Harvey:
> 
> From the Chicago Tribune:
> "An Obama spokeswoman confirmed he typically uses an iPod and said she didn't know where the Zune came from."
> ...


This bothers me....why does a spokesperson need to confirm which portable music player Obama listens to. Tedious.



Vegas_Asian said:


> They had a Gears of War limited edition Zune Wow I should tell my bro. He has the Halo 3 limited edition, but his zune hasn't worked the same since he dropped it into the dorm toilet last year. Disgusting I know. He carryed his zune across the zune across campus to my dorm in a towel and placed it into my bare hands before telling me he dropped it into the toliet...and no he didn't bother to wipe it off with clorox wipes before hand. Of course I don't think my immediate dropping of his zune's condition.
> 
> I also didn't know they have games for the zune too. Do they have solitaire or spider solitaire?


Yep, they have a Gears of War 2 lmtd edition Zune. $279 http://www.zune.net/en-us/products/zuneplayers/gearsofwar2/default.htm
(BUT if you purchase from www.walmart.com they will do a store delivery for free or speed up deliver for under $2!)
They did an update and included 5 games, checkers, hexic, space battle, sudoku, and texas hold'em. Now, along with the unlmtd downloads, you get 10 credits a month to purchase songs so that you can burn them to cds.


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

I really don't care what the president-elect uses, but I do love my Zune. I got mine last year for Christmas. I told my husband I didn't want an ipod, but I would really like a Zune. I had to point it out to him, since he didn't have a clue. But when I got it, he was impressed with how great it plays movies.

But, I still love my Kindle more.


----------



## hazeldazel (Oct 30, 2008)

lolerz! I found this webcomic about Obama using a Zune right after reading this post! Too funny!

Penny Arcade - The Crisis


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Poi Girl said:


> This bothers me....why does a spokesperson need to confirm which portable music player Obama listens to. Tedious.


Apparently it was second only to the kind of dog the Obamas are going to get in the number of questions asked.  (I'm just guessing--don't know for sure.)

Betsy


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Does it really matter?? I would rather read my Kindle with the stereo or XM playing in the background.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)

What's a "stereo?"


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> What's a "stereo?"


 

you know, that word to describe the collective of electronic equipment we use to listen to music... we still use our turntable to listen to lp's... surely you haven't gotten so old you can't remember... plus, I am from the south and we still call a fridge an ice box!


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Poi Girl said:


> This bothers me....why does a spokesperson need to confirm which portable music player Obama listens to. Tedious.
> 
> Yep, they have a Gears of War 2 lmtd edition Zune. $279 http://www.zune.net/en-us/products/zuneplayers/gearsofwar2/default.htm
> (BUT if you purchase from www.walmart.com they will do a store delivery for free or speed up deliver for under $2!)
> They did an update and included 5 games, checkers, hexic, space battle, sudoku, and texas hold'em. Now, along with the unlmtd downloads, you get 10 credits a month to purchase songs so that you can burn them to cds.


Sudoku!!!! YAY! I better update my zune program

Edit: I am never going to finish my Art essay


----------



## Poi Girl (Dec 3, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Apparently it was second only to the kind of dog the Obamas are going to get in the number of questions asked.  (I'm just guessing--don't know for sure.)
> 
> Betsy


Oooh, what kind of dog are they getting?!? 

But seriously, I hope they adopt a dog. I think I heard they were.



Vegas_Asian said:


> Sudoku!!!! YAY! I better update my zune program
> 
> Edit: I am never going to finish my Art essay


Just pay attention; it drains the battery very quickly.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Yeah. My brother drained the battery when I was driving today.


----------



## Poi Girl (Dec 3, 2008)

I see a Zune car charger in your future...if not present.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

it just wasn't in the car at the time


----------



## Poi Girl (Dec 3, 2008)

Ah...that is what I meant to say. See I _AM_ psycho psychic.


----------

